#  > WEBSHOP en NIEUWE ARTIKELEN >  > WEBSHOP >  >  #ABL inbouw WCD, zonder klep, zwart

## admin

Kwalitatieve 230V / 240V inbouw chassis.
*SPECIFICATIES:*
    Schuko chassis female (inbouw)
    Kleur: Zwart
    230V / 240V
    Buitenmaat: 50 x 50 mm
    Diameter ponsgat: 42,5 mm
    Diameter schroefgaten: 4 mm
    Afstand tussen schroefgaten (hart op hart): 38 mm

Lees meer over de #ABL inbouw WCD, zonder klep, zwart

----------

